
Wikipedia Updater Fired For Scooping NBC on Tim Russert's Death - Mystalic
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/nbc_scooped_on_tim_russert_death_by_wikipedia_twitter_nyt_et_al_and_wikipedia_updater_fired
======
akd
No news here. The employee did something which one of his employer's (IBS's)
major customers (NBC) didn't want him to. IBS wanted to preserve the trust
that NBC had in them to handle their information they way they preferred.

------
tialys
I wonder if anyone updated his wikipedia entry, or if he did it as the
management was coming to his desk...

------
RobertL
That kind of sucks if you ask me.

